# headlight wiring diagram



## BoulderBronco (Aug 20, 2003)

I am tired of searching for this. I am going to wire my lights on my 93 F150 from scratch. I am good a wiring and know I could figure something out. But it would be much easier if someone had a wiring diagram that I could simply follow. I found one on Fishers web site but I don't think it's very good. Anyone know where I can find a good schematic for this. Doesn't matter if it's Ford, Chevy, Dodge, whatever. I just want to get my relays right so I can switch between plow lights and truck lights when not plowing. High and low beams is secondary. Thanks.


----------



## BoulderBronco (Aug 20, 2003)

Knowone know?


----------



## Ian03 (Dec 10, 2003)

I don't know crap about wiring but I know I have a complete harness set, and mounts for a Fisher available. i just bought a used plow and now have a pile-o-Ford stuff that is useless to me. Think it's what you need?


----------



## BoulderBronco (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah. I need the headlight wiring harness for a 92-96 Ford if it's not to expensive. Do you have that?


----------



## Ian03 (Dec 10, 2003)

Yeah, I have everything complete. I just pulled it out of the truck today and got everything. You would have to splice a couple wires back together because they were cut to make it easier to remove. The only thing I am keeping from the Ford is the Plow blade, frame, lights and the controller for the dash down to where it connects. From that connection forward all the way to the plugs in the grill is available. I don't know how much to sell it for?? I need to spend about 500-600 bucks to get the right wiring so I don't exactly want to give this away. PM me and let me know what you would give me for it. The guy I bought the used plow from said he would give me 100 bucks off the plow if I just left it there, so I assume he would sell it all for 200-300. Let me know, I have it in my house so its not going anywhere.


----------

